# Rainbow Shark and other bottom dwellers



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

I was thinking of possibly getting another bottom dwelling fish like a cory or a clown loach to go in with a rainbow shark, but I'm no sure how good of an idea it is knowing that rainbow sharks can be territorial, so I'd just like to know if it is a really bad idea or not


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

As long as there are lots of hiding places and the tank's big enough then yes.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

I guess it depends on what size tank really. Both clown loaches and cories are schooling fish. Clown loaches get really big and for the most part cories stay really small. As said by CM hiding places are definitely good. I had a rainbow shark and all day long he was peaceful... until it came to feeding time... it wasn't too interested in the food (lol) he was mostly interested in chasing off any fish that was eating the food. Good luck!


----------



## SkipT (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a 6 inch Rainbow in a 75 gal tank with several catfish and several tetras and yes he is still a bully but has not killed anyone so far.


----------

